# Fresh water top off tank



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm reorganizing the display tank equipment to hide it. I'm looking for a freshwater top off tank I can drill that is no deeper (front to back) than 14". The container I have now is ~ 20 gallon. Tried calling some custom manufacturers but they all want around $150. Anyone know where I might be able to buy one?

The tank I have now is approx 22" h x 17"w x 15"l. 

Thanks...Steve


----------

